# R8 tool shank



## Charley Davidson (Dec 28, 2012)

I would say this is my first "Real" machinist project & it turned out pretty nice. It does have a few thou. runout but I don't think it maters for my boring head (Correct me if I'm wrong) I zeroed it in in my 4 jaw but should have somehow indicated it linearly.  This was my first single point threading & my first taper (at least one that HAD to be right). I had to make it in 2 parts as I didn't have any other material. I used unknownium for the end that goes into the boring head and the extended shaft that Paul made for the original tool shaft. I would like to know what alloy that was cause it machined beautifully making the stuff I used look real bad in comparison.

I tried it in the mill and it works great. Now I just need to learn how to use it properly :thinking:

I have some what I believe to be boring head tooling but the shanks on them are too small so I'm gonna make some bushings for them


----------



## Philco (Dec 28, 2012)

Charley ,that looks great from where I'm sitting. You did a great job on that project.
Phil.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Dec 28, 2012)

You did a nice job Charley

 The minor runout is nothing to worry about. 

 Jeff


----------



## Old Iron (Dec 28, 2012)

Charley

It was either 4140 annealed or 12L14 I keep both on hand in sizes up to 2 1/2". But from what you said I'd say it was 12L14 i get it from a guy on ebay Seller exact metals he can pack a lot of stuff in the mail for 5.15 shipping.

Check him out and anyone else that is interested, I don't get anything out of it just well satisfied customer he mostly has 12" stuff.

Paul

Also use this guy themetalmerchant.


----------

